# Advice please!



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

I know this has been posted before but can't find it. I think I'm paying to much for my car insurance ($180/month/Texas). I used to be with GEICO but they went crazy high because of Uber and Lyft, so when I started driving I was sent to Safeco. 

Is there a company that takes into account what insurance we are given by Uber/Lyft? I even pay for additional insurance (they take out a few cents per ride). I will be drawing partial social security in August and plan on only driving part time.

Thx in advance


----------



## givemewine1st (Jul 10, 2017)

Stop driving Uber. Go work part time delivering pizza and you uae their car and save on insurance


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Geico don’t offer rideshare addendums, they base their rates as commercial. All states are different, you have to shop your market and compare. You will save money. My rideshare addendum was less than $100 per year with excellent coverages.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tjoseph47 said:


> I know this has been posted before but can't find it. I think I'm paying to much for my car insurance ($180/month/Texas).


This post shows the real success of Uber, Kalanick's true triumph in the field of public relations.

Getting people so excited that they are willing to use their family cars as taxis and go through all the insurance hassles.

When I was driving a cab in the 1990's, no insurance problems at all, no tax problems, just go out to the garage and lease a vehicle and drive. Yet, the company had a heck of a time getting enough warm bodies behind the wheels of their fleet. The OP is an old timer, he probably never even considered hacking.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tjoseph47 said:


> I know this has been posted before but can't find it. I think I'm paying to much for my car insurance ($180/month/Texas). I used to be with GEICO but they went crazy high because of Uber and Lyft, so when I started driving I was sent to Safeco.
> 
> Is there a company that takes into account what insurance we are given by Uber/Lyft? I even pay for additional insurance (they take out a few cents per ride). I will be drawing partial social security in August and plan on only driving part time.
> 
> Thx in advance


Geico is the worst insurance when you are a rideshare driver, pick another insurance.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

givemewine1st said:


> Stop driving Uber. Go work part time delivering pizza and you uae their car and save on insurance


NEWS FLASH! Pizza companies no longer own delivery vehicles. You use your vehicle. At least here in Southern California.



tjoseph47 said:


> I know this has been posted before but can't find it. I think I'm paying to much for my car insurance ($180/month/Texas). I used to be with GEICO but they went crazy high because of Uber and Lyft, so when I started driving I was sent to Safeco.
> 
> Is there a company that takes into account what insurance we are given by Uber/Lyft? I even pay for additional insurance (they take out a few cents per ride).


What you are looking for is regular personal auto insurance policy WITH a rideshare rider or supplement. It sounds like you are paying for a commercial policy. Not all insurance companies have or sell a rideshare rider or supplement. You will have to call around.


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds good, I was hoping for someone to furnish the company they use, but I'll call around


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tjoseph47 said:


> Sounds good, I was hoping for someone to furnish the company they use, but I'll call around


State Farm is very reasonable.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Progressive


----------



## odysseus11 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have Progressive and called to inquire specifically for rideshare coverage - they told me I merely had to have a minimum amount of coverage to also be covered for rideshare


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

odysseus11 said:


> I have Progressive and called to inquire specifically for rideshare coverage - they told me I merely had to have a minimum amount of coverage to also be covered for rideshare


Read your policy to verify that. And send an email (not phone call so it is in writing) to your agent for verification.


----------



## odysseus11 (Jun 3, 2018)

It was a chat session, and I took a screenshot.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

odysseus11 said:


> It was a chat session, and I took a screenshot.


Great, as long as you have written proof (screen shot of a chat session can be questionable better would be a copy of the entire chat session) then that is great.

What state is this? And to clarify, this is Progressive Personal Auto Liability Insurance, correct? Not a commercial policy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

texas insurance is notoriously expensive


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tjoseph47 said:


> I know this has been posted before but can't find it. I think I'm paying to much for my car insurance ($180/month/Texas). I used to be with GEICO but they went crazy high because of Uber and Lyft, so when I started driving I was sent to Safeco.
> 
> Is there a company that takes into account what insurance we are given by Uber/Lyft? I even pay for additional insurance (they take out a few cents per ride). I will be drawing partial social security in August and plan on only driving part time.
> 
> Thx in advance


Umm..

$180 is under HALF the cost of insurance i had to get when i owned my own taxi. You ARE getting a discount that takes uber's insurance into account.

If you were getting insurance with the kind of coverage that uber has, you're looking at $350+ a month for insurance. If Texas is a higher state for insurance cost, probably $500+.

If the insurance costs are too much, there isn't you can do.

A LOT of people are chronically underinsured while driving uber, and that is VERY inadvisable.

You might want to look into another part time job, that's a real job.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Allstate is the cheapest I've found.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in Pennsylvania and I have USAA and they allow me to rideshare (except ubereats for some reason). However, I think you have to either be a veteran or have a family member who is to get that insurance. I don't pay a lot but it will depend on your driving record and what state you're in.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

USAA with TNC rider. The rider cost me about $12/month. Total is 115/mo with full coverage.


----------

